# Pike county, Illinois



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Was looking to deer hunt out of state somewhere next year change up the scenery. Has anyone ever hunting this area ? Havnt looked up leases available yet but I was looking at Hadley creek outfitters looks like a reasonable place


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Better be prepared to spend some serious coin. A self guided hunt on state land in Northern Missouri would be much better in my opinion.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, ill look in to it


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

outdoor101 said:


> Thanks for the advice, ill look in to it


No problem. Look into leasing a farm around Kirksville area also. We used to lease a 1800 acre farm and had a blast. It was cheap and we made a family function of it. Could be an option for you.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Ok, after doing some digging I'm considering Indiana now. I have family there and tags are 150$ over the counter within just a couple hour drive. There just happense to be a 1000 acres of public just down the road from them might poke around out there


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

I lease 150 acres in Brown county (next door). It is expensive, but a ton of fun to hunt. Not unusual to see 15+ deer in a sit with half being bucks once the rut gets going. Last year I passed over 20 8+ points ranging from 100" to 130". Ended up shooting a 150" 11 point with my shotgun. 

My lease is $4200 and the bow and gun tags are almost $1000.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

baber said:


> I lease 150 acres in Brown county (next door). It is expensive, but a ton of fun to hunt. Not unusual to see 15+ deer in a sit with half being bucks once the rut gets going. Last year I passed over 20 8+ points ranging from 100" to 130". Ended up shooting a 150" 11 point with my shotgun.
> 
> My lease is $4200 and the bow and gun tags are almost $1000.


If Illinois non-resident tags are through a drawing, how do you get a tag every year?


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Illinois is like 100% draw for both gun and bow. I and everyone I know gets drawn every year. There are always leftovers also.


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> If Illinois non-resident tags are through a drawing, how do you get a tag every year?


Like Bassman said, the draws are 100%. I always do the online draw for shotgun and just buy my bow over the counter. This year I bought my dad a shotgun license over the counter, seems like there are always left overs.

Connected on a mid 130's 11 point with my bow on Nov 11. He was following a doe.











Got a low 130's 10 point with my gun on Nov 19. Got fooled on him, shot him quartering away at 85 yards, thought he was bigger than he is. Got him on trail cam twice the day before too.


























Missed this 160ish 10point with my bow. I about cried.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Congrat on the trophies, private or public?


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

outdoor101 said:


> Congrat on the trophies, private or public?


Private. My leased 150.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

I'm looking to find me a lease in Illinois, Indiana, or Ohio for next season. Anyone know of a good cite for leasing ?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

outdoor101 said:


> I'm looking to find me a lease in Illinois, Indiana, or Ohio for next season. Anyone know of a good cite for leasing ?


You can check out basecamp leasing.


----------



## bowtech84 (Mar 4, 2016)

outdoor101 said:


> I'm looking to find me a lease in Illinois, Indiana, or Ohio for next season. Anyone know of a good cite for leasing ?


Huntingleasenetwork.com


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

You can check both them sites, but be prepared to pay top dollar.


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

josheupmi said:


> You can check both them sites, but be prepared to pay top dollar.[/QUOTE
> 
> What would you suggest the best way finding an out of state hunting property ?


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Land in Pike is honestly not that hard to come by if your willing to pay. Many farms in the $30-40 per acre range and every once in a while a deal can be found. Many of the landowners HATE leasing to or will refuse to lease to outfitters. Heck just last week we were pounding roads and got flagged down by a farmer to ask us if we were looking for ground to lease.


----------

